# Air compressors and garage tools. I've got 220V and I'm not afraid to use it!



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Hey guys,

I've got some money budgeted for tools, and I'm trying to decide where to put it. Working on cars is a hobby, and I love it, so I want to focus that direction. Right now, I have an ancient Campbell Hausfield portable compressor that's on its last legs. Its done a fine job, but when I'm using the cutoff wheel it cycles way too much and I'd like to start sanding and painting. So, I'm looking at stationary compressors, receiver/dryers and hard lines to mount in my shop to make it as versatile as possible.

I'm thinking of this one: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Campbell-Hausfeld-60-gal-Electric-Air-Compressor-VT6275/203002178
But the numbers look better with this one: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Industri...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-203002178-_-202053060-_-N


I'd also like to up my skills and add welding to my abilities (which currently include taking this apart, procrastinating, losing parts and occasionally fixing things). Since my garage has a 220 outlet, I wouldn't mind acquiring a welder. I've got friends who can teach me how to do it, and a couple of projects that could use some welding once I'm up to speed.
And since I have no idea what to look for in welders, this seems to be a good name with some decent gear: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lincoln-...ning-Welding-Helmet-One-Pak-K3998-1/204416388


And just for gits and shiggles, harbor frieght has sale on plasma cutters for $700, and I think I need one. :laugh:

So, for $1500, how would you upgrade your tools?



Thanks,
Chris


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i have heard decent things about speedaire compressors, i think its a grainger brand 
I see very good deals on eBay and on craigslist for new units


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I shopped here to set up my shop:

http://www.gregsmithequipment.com/

I haven't been happier!:beer::beer:


----------



## Fast2.0L (Oct 12, 1999)

Tractor Supply has some great compressors, they have the Campbell Hausfield much cheaper than Home Depot. For Welders, if you're not doing production work I would buy the Eastwood 

http://www.eastwood.com/mig-welders-175-amp-mig-welder-w-spool-gun.html

It's not the quality of a commercial Miller or a Lincoln, but I've used one and it's actually really nice. Far nicer than the crappy Lincoln models that Home Depot sells.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)




----------



## Tiero (Feb 13, 2007)

Those 3hp compressors won't keep up with continuous use of a sander, they're on the fringe for paint guns. If you're going to paint you should save some money for a multistage air drying system with a water trap line before it. Good drying setups start at around ~$300. It's really necessary if you're going to be painting for more than 5 minutes every couple of hours. The last thing you want is oil and water getting atomized with your paint.


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

200HP4dr said:


> Hey guys, ... Since my garage has a 220 outlet, I wouldn't mind acquiring a ...


... voltmeter. You might find out you actually have 240V on that outlet. :laugh:


----------



## Death-Incarnate (Nov 17, 2003)

Fast2.0L said:


> Tractor Supply has some great compressors, they have the Campbell Hausfield much cheaper than Home Depot. For Welders, if you're not doing production work I would buy the Eastwood
> 
> http://www.eastwood.com/mig-welders-175-amp-mig-welder-w-spool-gun.html
> 
> It's not the quality of a commercial Miller or a Lincoln, but I've used one and it's actually really nice. Far nicer than the crappy Lincoln models that Home Depot sells.


+1 on the Eastwood welders. I've had a Mig175 from them for 5 years with no issues. I take that back: it only likes good quality wire...it skips a lot with HF wire.


----------



## uberR32 (May 4, 2004)

I'm a fan of Lincoln Electric. MIGs are messy but they get the job done.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't waste your money on buying an off brand welder. Go with a nice 135sp Lincoln Mig 110v. Or a Miller 135/Hobart 135. They both are great machines and can get consumables anywhere. Trust me, I've burned literal miles of wire through these units and they don't miss a beat. You can get good quality welds with a mig no problem. Good fitment, clean material and practice....or learn how to run a grinder lol.

Lincoln and Miller ofter run specials where they'll include other tools/safety equipment as a package deal. Personally I prefer Lincoln and would be shopping for them first.


----------



## OldAndyAndTheSea (Oct 6, 2012)

Proud owner of a Hobart Handler 140 and an Ingersoll Rand 5hp single stage 60 gallon air compressor. 


That's 1,500 well spent dollars right there.


----------



## Gooshpoo (May 15, 2013)

Welders : dont waste your time with anything other then a miller, Hobart, or Lincoln. DC welders are great!

Air compressors if your going to want pain def get depending on your pockets Kaiser, Ingersoll or any belt driven multi-phase air compressor for a good HVLP u need 8-12 cfm @ 40 psi some eastwood guns will run in the 5cfm range but i don't know personally how they work. also look into the duty cycle of the air-compressor and find something that is gonna be suitable for your needs. But with any product look for reviews and use your own judgement any remeber sometimes its better to walk away from an item and think on it then to buy it spontaneously


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

200HP4dr said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So, for $1500, how would you upgrade your tools?


I wouldn't spend a dime at Home Depot, I would spend a lot of time on sites like GarageJournal.com and armed with more info I would scour Craigslist/etc and piece together $3000 or $4000 worth of equipment for $1500 used.

But that's just me, I'm cheap but I like good quality stuff and don't care if it's shiny new from a big-box outlet :wave: 

240v welders you can start looking at Miller 200-series and comparable Lincoln/Hobart units. These actually have enough punch to weld 1/4" steel, and the first time you try welding 3/16 or 1/4 with a smaller welder you will know why it's worth the upgrade :laugh: The other bonus is better duty cycle on lighter gauge steel. A 110v welder is great to start but it will leave you wanting more at some point - all depends on your projects! What are you planning on building?

How many amps is your 240v line? Can you get away running both a compressor and a welder on 240, or does one of them need to be 110v?


----------



## jimbbski (Jun 3, 2007)

On MIG welders I had an old 140 Amp 110V unit that worked fine. But since my nephew seemed to have it more then me and it was heavy, last year I decided to buy a new one.
I ended up with a Lincoln Dual 180 amp MIG welder. It will operate on 110V or with a quick rewire 220V!
It weights less then 70 lbs so I can carry it anywhere and the dual voltage means that I can take it somewhere without 220V and still weld metal. 
I bought it on special at a trade show for about $900 delivered to my house plus I received a $100 rebate so the final price was only $800.

I could have bought a non dual voltage MIG from Lincoln for about $150 less but I expect this welder to last me many years so I spent the extra on having the flexibility of the dual voltage.


----------

